
Ask HN: Should I work at a startup or obtain an MEng? - Student8624
I am a Electronic Engineering student in my third year and I may have the opportunity to work on embedded software at a start-up after graduation. Currently, I am enrolled on a 4-year MEng programme, but I can choose to graduate with a BEng.<p>The MEng modules provided by the university focus heavily on IC design, but I enjoy programming more and I already have some relevant software experience.<p>Career-wise, would it be better to graduate early and get some work experience, or finish my MEng and work afterwards?
======
ignasl
If you like programming more just go for it and be happy. It is very likely
you will be much more successful at the thing you enjoy and software is
definitely not a bad place to be in with a lot of opportunities and possible
roads.

~~~
Student8624
Thank you for your input, it is true that I am much more passionate about
software. Hopefully this will reflect in my abilities.

